# My fursuit making background info.



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

After bugging you guys so much, I thank you, and I appreciate your help.
So I will give you a basic idea on what I am making. 






  That's my birthmark, and this will be on the right cheek. I am possibly going to remove the dot below. And obviously my birthmark isn't orange, that's just the color I will use.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Picture outline was made by *Kryptonite (Lucky coyote) *So I used that outline,and made my own version of the suit.*


Eyes: Green 
The eyes color was chosen by me.
Color: Purple
I got the idea from a person who makes a certain character "Jijix"
Mark on the Cheek: Orange
It's my birthmark."
Claws: Green
Matches the eyes.
*
Colors that will be needed:
Purple
Orange
White



And finally I use he button Edit "Irony":

So what do you think on how I want to design my fursuit. I will also make Updates on this Thread, and so on.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

Stop making threads.

You're spamming.

Also your obsession with Lucky Coyote is frankly really creeping me out.


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2009)

Now try to model that in 3D using http://www.blender.org/


----------



## Furlone (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Stop making threads.
> 
> You're spamming.
> 
> Also your obsession with Lucky Coyote is frankly really creeping me out.



Just like her costume :3 nothing more.


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 3, 2009)

You should've just kept updating your original thread. I had a feeling you'd start making people mad. The design is cute but please try to consolidate your threads into one.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 3, 2009)

Asked an administrator to merge all of thee into one.


----------

